# [H] Stompa! [W] $$$



## Mr. Feel Good (Apr 27, 2011)

Hey boys and girls! I am now selling off my Stompa to help make some money for an engagement ring, so my loss is your gain! I'm looking for $70 shipped for it within the States. If you're interested, please send me a PM! Thanks!

http://s1217.photobucket.com/albums/dd394/Senor_Feel_Good/Stompa/


----------



## Mr. Feel Good (Apr 27, 2011)

Still for sale, guys! Come and get it!


----------

